# What are you listening to?



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Idk if we have a thread like this already, i searched and didnt find one so...
Post what your listening to. I for one am always open to listening to new music.
I'll start: I love college by Asher Roth.
good song, gets me in the mind set for some beer pong. you should listen to it and post what you think.
grand champ btw lol :roll:


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

waylon jennings long time gone at the moment


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm listening to the new Slim Thug.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

distrubed indestructible


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

"Pitbulls and Chainsaws" by the Bellamy Brothers.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

five finger death punch before dishonor






this was posted just for miss tara take me or leave me i dont care lissen to the words


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

try again nate lol


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

The Little Einsteins on Disney Channel....lol....I need to open up some music....Now I got music....Tears in Heaven by Eric Clapton


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

eric clapton knockin on heaven door


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Break My Heart :: Nikko


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Some of my friends at the HOB in Anaheim.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

nate said:


> distrubed indestructible
> 
> YouTube - Indestructible - Disturbed


im all over that cd to!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

This is how i get down.....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Lets not forget..... ooooOOOOoooOOOO here she comes, watch out boy shell chew you up!


----------



## sd08 (Apr 1, 2009)

80's Flashback Chicago Fight for Your Honor........


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Dan you have issues..LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

what? Your just jealous of my outstanding taste in music. Next your gonna tell me you don't listen to Chicago or Robert Plant either LOL.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah man Tall Cool One....


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

The mars volta - L'via L'viaquez


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

my love song to laura rated sorry there isnt a clean one that i know of


----------



## inkaddiction (Apr 1, 2009)

Godsmack......getting ready for Crue Fest 2 !!!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

this song is allllll meeeeeeeeeeeeee






well this see how long it takes you tube to shut me down this freaking youtube ngpos


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

this is mine theme song and martys on most night 





beside at this time of the .A.M those two things are all thats on my mind


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i saw ffdpthe frist time with hell yeah live and2nd time ffdp opened for disturbed live that was one hell of a show omg i was sober the whole show


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Burn it to the ground----Nickel Back


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to "Night" by Disturbed but I'm all over Hollywood Undead


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

inkaddiction said:


> Godsmack......getting ready for Crue Fest 2 !!!


That's what i'm talking about!!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Nickleback on Sirius Radio....at work....bored....20 min to go!!


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

Twiztid....W.I.C.K.E.D


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I gotta get drunk - Willie Nelson.
good deal? i think so.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

the song actually playing is :

the lonely island -jizz in my pants


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

:stick: all my links work again now i hate youtube


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

:angeldevi just to get under laura's skin hehe


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

now this is to funny wish i had found before nov but better late than never






lmfao


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

how well most of the time






dont ask idk just on an hank kick tonight


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

ok back to nate mode 





i know i am not right


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

:snap: this is the way most of you know me 5150





and yes this is in my cd player :hammer:


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Right round- flo rida


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

The Crow and the Butterfly-Shinedown


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

my sports bike ppl will love this song 
star boys lmfao


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

here is couple to check out....


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

this s*** is W.I.C.K.E.D

Mature audiences only please...very graphic!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Metallica...Sad but True


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

Légion88 - violence nocturne


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thunder Rolls-Garth Brooks(felt like going back in the day)


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I like Alison Krauss and Union Station, Doyle Lawson and Quicksilver, Jerry Garcia when he plays his mandolin, the Nitty gritty Dirt band and whne I want to relax I like some soothing Metallica.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Drop Kick Murphy's~Shipping off to Boston


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

now playing :
banane métalique - killer bananas


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Kid Rock~Midnight Train to Memphis


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

mmmm.... dispatch

<<<<<< stuck in the 90's LMAO


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

now playing : 
Discotronic - tricky disco


(i know its weird, but i like it its happy!!!)


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

just fall in love with that weird opera russian singner


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

FLO Rida (right round)


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Corey Smith - F**k the Po Po


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahhhh haha


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i love Visual Kei like the band D'espairs Ray

this is one of my favorite song :


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

tonight i feel sad and agressive so :


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

charlie drown pain killer luaby 
and wow its uh a must hear atleast once


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

FORWAAAAAAAARDDDDD!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

crvena jabuka - tugo nesreco


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sublime-sublime its classic


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

eminem - marshall mathers


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ti but not on purpose its very imposing lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> ti but not on purpose its very imposing lol


tupac------aint mad at ya


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i got nutting but love for yah do yah thing boy!!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

evo zore evo zore, eeeey djurdjevdane ,,,,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

just watch it


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

lmaoooo watch mines first....ololololollolololklol....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> lmaoooo watch mines first....ololololollolololklol....


I di wth was that?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I di wth was that?


its music from my country, its old ass fawk, older than me......i love it though


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

where are you from?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Old and new Punk rock not much new that is any good though...


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

People on the phone... lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

job for a cowboy- ruination cd


----------

